# CP-140 in the Arctic



## Stoker (16 Jul 2020)

Hi, looking for some first hand info. Can the Aurora operate on a gravel runway and which Arctic runways have they operated out of? From what I have read it can operate on 6000ft runways or greater correct?

Appreciate the answers


----------



## Ostrozac (16 Jul 2020)

When I was posted to JTFN, I saw them operate out of Yellowknife and Iqaluit, but never anything more austere. CP140 have such long legs, they can cover the whole Canadian Arctic without going to the trouble of using anything smaller.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (16 Jul 2020)

I’ve seen pictures of the Kiwis operating their P3s out of some pretty austere places , including off the ice in Antarctica.

FWIW, Buffalo Airways operate their Electras (precursor to The P3) off gravel strips up North.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (16 Jul 2020)

Chief Engineer said:
			
		

> Hi, looking for some first hand info. Can the Aurora operate on a gravel runway and which Arctic runways have they operated out of? From what I have read it can operate on 6000ft runways or greater correct?
> 
> Appreciate the answers



"Can" but would be for emergency landing only;  the Aurora has low-mounted, dihedral wings, which places the flaps very close to the ground compared to other aircraft like a Herc or Twin Otter.  It was trialed in the past and resulted in flap damage.

For landings, the flaps are usually in "land" selection;  first pic is a freeze frame of "land flaps" just at touch down (smoke from the port Main Landing Gear) of a landing into Oslo in 2018.  On unprepared runways, the MLG throws up rocks/gravel/etc.  The flaps are very low to the ground, especially closer to the wing root/fuselage.  Walking around/under the wings I'd hit my head on them if they are down at all.  I attached a better freeze frame from a landing video of "land flap" closer to the wing root, gives a better idea of just how low the flaps drop down.  And, for comparison, the port wing with flaps "up/retracted".

The flight deck can do an "approach-flap" landing but, that is usually when you are light, or coming in fast(er).  * non-flight deck-guy explanation..*


----------

